# Hello



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

Hi guys,

The names Tony  found this site while doing a search

on google.....good find I must admit 

Anyway been training now for 5 n a half years and lovin it BIGTIME..

I have seriously got the bug...train 3 x's a week and good with my diet

supp's etc...but not so good sleep routine  ...kids!!!

Anyway hope to learn/advise on anything I can and good to meet yous

Tony....


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

Welcome to the board mate, always good to have new members, especially experienced ones!

What are your stats?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

Hi mate

Well I am 6ft 1" and weight about 13 n half stone...

I was up to just under 15 stones last october whilst taking weight gainer

and have now come down in weight  ...noticed a big difference

in my size but strength wize  ...hoping to get back what I had

before but it is like everything else m8..hard as heel to getit back

Got a good upper half but legs are taking their time in coming

but Rome wasnt bult in a day :lol:

What about yourself m8...whats you stats?


----------



## mark1466867919 (Jan 7, 2004)

I am 22 5ft 10 12 n half stone. started training about 18 months ago at 10st 2lb!

Hit a bit of a plateau at the moment, Hopefully get out of this soon though.

by the way my pins are embarrasingly skinny in comparisson, seriously need to start working on them


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

welcome to the musclechat board tony 

its good to see a new member


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

Thanks Steve 

hope to pick up a few points myself on here...cheers

And Mark yeh m8 I was the same about my legs til the guy I train

with gave me a swift kick and then I started to do my legs..

They are probably the most hated part to train thats why guys like me n you never bothered doing them until recently...just bloody regret not doing my legs when I first started off...anyay better not keep going on

as this is the intro section.....

Cheers for the reply guys 

Tony....


----------

